# how to press athletic bag without melting zipper



## craftymamaw2 (Jul 10, 2013)

I have an athletic sports bag that I am trying to put a name on panel that has the nylon zipper. I am stumped as to how to do this without melting the zipper. If I move the bag so one part of the zipper is off the heat area, the rest of bag is wadded up on heat area and also the other part of the zipper is underneath. Help! I need this done a.s.a.p. Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you certain the zipper would melt? We haven't had issues with zippers in the past. But not sure if they were nylon or not. They certainly felt like plastic.


----------



## RNBCUSTOMS (May 19, 2013)

Stuff the bag some so it wont wad up.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use mouse pads to puff it up


----------

